# Star Wars Episode 9: Doctor-Who-Darsteller Matt Smith spielt mit



## Darkmoon76 (30. August 2018)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Star Wars Episode 9: Doctor-Who-Darsteller Matt Smith spielt mit* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Star Wars Episode 9: Doctor-Who-Darsteller Matt Smith spielt mit*


----------



## Kashban (30. August 2018)

Danke, ich passe. EP 7 und 8 haben mir Star Wars völlig verleidet.


----------



## Enisra (30. August 2018)

Kashban schrieb:


> Danke, ich passe. EP 7 und 8 haben mir Star Wars völlig verleidet.



naja, wenn man eh Star Wars nie gesehen hat, warum schreibt man dann sowas?


----------



## Javata (31. August 2018)

Nicht mein lieblings Doctor, aber viel wichtiger ist eh Episode 9 als ganzes. Nach dem "nostalgischen" 7. und dem eher schwachen 8. wirds Zeit für was großes. Hoffen darf man ja noch.


----------



## Svatlas (31. August 2018)

Ich kann auch nur hoffen, das hier kein weiterer Schrott bei rauskommt... Sie verpassen es einfach, uns die neuen Helden näher zubringen. Identifikation gleich 0.


----------



## bltpgermany (31. August 2018)

Kashban schrieb:


> Danke, ich passe. EP 7 und 8 haben mir Star Wars völlig verleidet.



Sehe ich leider auch so. Episode 7 war als Film ansich noch OK, aber obwohl ich großer SW Fan bin, muss ich leider sagen, dass EP8 einer der schlechtesten Filme war, die ich überhaupt in Erinnerung habe. Und der größte Kritikpunkt neben der kompletten Zerstörung der Skywalker Story, war der, dass er mir die Lust auf EP9 genommen hat. Rian Johnson hat so dermaßen auf ganzer Linie verkackt... mehr konnte man gar nicht verkacken.


----------



## Enisra (31. August 2018)

bltpgermany schrieb:


> Sehe ich leider auch so. Episode 7 war als Film ansich noch OK, aber obwohl ich großer SW Fan bin, muss ich leider sagen, dass EP8 einer der schlechtesten Filme war, die ich überhaupt in Erinnerung habe. Und der größte Kritikpunkt neben der kompletten Zerstörung der Skywalker Story, war der, dass er mir die Lust auf EP9 genommen hat. Rian Johnson hat so dermaßen auf ganzer Linie verkackt... mehr konnte man gar nicht verkacken.



Lucas, der Typ heißt Lucas und der Film war EP1.


----------



## Kashban (10. September 2018)

Enisra schrieb:


> naja, wenn man eh Star Wars nie gesehen hat, warum schreibt man dann sowas?



Wie meinen?


----------



## Enisra (10. September 2018)

Kashban schrieb:


> Wie meinen?



Das was da steht, das Star Wars nie gesehen haben kannst, sonsten hätte man EP1 und 2 gesehen oder wüsste dass die ganzen "Belege" die so rumschwirren alle schon in Ep 4-6 vorhanden waren
Wenn man Star Wars also nie gesehen und gemocht hat, warum tut man dann so negativ?

Wobei, wenn man jemand zustimmt der Behauptet dass 8 der Schlechteste Film ist den man gesehen hat ist eh die Frage warum euch Filme überhaupt interessieren wenn ihr sonst keine geschaut habt das Ep. 8 der schlechteste überhaupt ist 
Ist das so ein Hipsterding? Ihr wisst schon dass man sich mit solchen Sachen halt lächerlich macht?


----------



## Kashban (10. September 2018)

Enisra schrieb:


> Das was da steht, das Star Wars nie gesehen haben kannst, sonsten hätte man EP1 und 2 gesehen oder wüsste dass die ganzen "Belege" die so rumschwirren alle schon in Ep 4-6 vorhanden waren
> Wenn man Star Wars also nie gesehen und gemocht hat, warum tut man dann so negativ?



Keine Ahnung, wovon Du sprichst. Ich habe nirgends gesagt, ich hätte Ep 1-6 nicht gesehen, und schon gar nicht, dass ich Star Wars nie gemocht habe. Von daher kann ich Deine Schlussfolgerung überhaupt nicht nachvollziehen.

Ich bin ein Fan von EP 4-6 und der Bücher und Spiele, die aus diesen erwachsen sind. Ich kann die Geschichte, die EP 1-3 erzählt trotz aller Mankos der Filme nachvollziehen und sie münden glaubhaft in EP 4. Selbst EP1 ist ein Meisterwerk verglichen mit dem abgrundtiefen Schrott, den EP 8 darstellt. Allein auf handwerklicher Ebene, geschweige denn auf der erzählerischen. Trotz Jar-Jar Binks und dem nervigen Anakin-Jungen. 

Von daher boykottiere ich jeden weiteren Film und schaue mir lieber die alten an. Sogar EP1-3.


----------



## Enisra (10. September 2018)

Ich kann die Schlussfolgerungen warum 8 Schlecht sei auch nie nachvollziehen, weil die alle Falsch sind und nur von Leuten kommen die anscheinend keine Ahnung von Star Wars haben weil sie nie die Filme gesehen haben
Alleine so ein Schwachsinn dass die Handwerklich schlecht seien, jaaa, man kennt ja die ganzen Filmfehler, falsches Colourgrding, Soundkratzer und die Mikrofonangeln im Bild oder das 8. keine Story hätte, dann aber 1. nennt mit dem Podrennen was halt mal so garkeinen Sinn gemacht hat

wenn ihr schon den Film mies machen wollt, kommt doch mal mit richtigen Argumenten und nicht so ner Pillepalle


----------

